# Best cut of beef for your dog



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

We feed our dogs raw turkey, chicken, fish, but when it comes to beef, what cut is best. Like I told my wife to pick up some beef for our dogs and she brings home $7.50, T-Bone steak. Well, not that my dogs are not worth it, but this steak has alot of what I call marbling, like thin fat running thourgh out making for a juicy steak for humans but probably not good for dogs. But they really enjoyed it! Any suggestion for beginners?


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

dogs need organs too. T-bone steak doesn't have all the nutrition dogs need!


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Beef tongue would be best if you are looking for lean meat. But I rarely see it around here for less than $2lb. If you are OK feeding more fat, then I would try ground beef or beef brisket. Ground beef is always on sale somewhere; you just have to research the stores in your area. And I can pick up beef brisket on sale around the holidays. Brisket is priced here at $1.99 lb, but it will go on sale a few times a year for $.99 lb.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I buy the cheapest beef I can find. That means he rarely gets beef muscle. Usually he gets heart [$1.65], liver and kidney [$1.50], green tripe mix and organ mix from a guy that makes raw food[$1.35] and I call it good.

I also look for less fat and bone so when buying at the grocery store I look for round steak rather than chuck. Shank is a wonderfully chewy and low fat meat but it has a large bone that is NOT safe to offer to dogs. My dog is older and less active so I look for leaner meats. More active dogs should be getting what fat is in the meat, they need it.

Cook that expensive steak up for the humans or cut the bone out before feeding the dog. Good stuff!

Tongue is high in fat unfortunately as it is even more fun to eat than heart. 65% fat calories. Heart is 32% fat calories.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I agree with Kathyy - save the t-bones for you & your wife!
I always buy whatever's cheap & on sale, no matter which source of meat. Even if its a cut with a bone that's too big, I'll give it anyway & just take the bone away after all the meat's gone & the bone chewed on awhile.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree. Keep the T-BONE for yourselves. The dogs would be just as happy with a cheaper cut. Fat is what dogs use as energy (like we use carbs for main energy). More fat is for more active dogs. If you have a couch potato or an overweight pooch at home, stay with leaner cuts. Sales, almost expireds, and clearance are the way to go for dogs. They are DOGS, not humans. Don't shop for them based on what YOU would eat or you are going to be shelling out a lot of money. (Hey, if you have it, cool. But many of us do not have that kind of money for our dogs).

Variety is good.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I buy Yoshi ground beef. I make him meat balls and he loves it. Chicken is really a big staple in our house, but he gets the meatballs every day. And if I see some beef in the bargain bin , I grab it and give it to him.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks that was very heplfull and must reading for my wife! I used to feed beef heart to my cichlids, and tried it myself, I love it. May try it on my little guys. 

My dogs are very active and like to run full out-high gear, so a little fat would be good for them. If they can get to a spot by walking to it or running they are running


----------

